

RubyQuestions,a community for ruby-specific questions. - justinbaker
http://rubyquestions.net/

======
yaxdotcom
Why shouldn’t I just go to StackOverflow and use the tag feature to filter for
the Ruby questions?

~~~
justinbaker
Just having a tag for ruby questions doesn't make sense. Ruby users tend to do
many different things, using many different libraries.

Basically the intent is to focus on ruby. No Java, no python, just ruby
programmers answering ruby questions.

